# VLC AVCODEC



## tzoi516 (Feb 12, 2014)

I like VLC. However, since updating my ports upgrading/reinstalling, it doesn't want to install:

```
checking for AVCODEC... no
configure: error: Package libavcodec was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libavcodec.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
Package 'libavcodec', required by 'world', not found
Package 'libavutil', required by 'world', not found. Pass --disable-avcodec to ignore this error.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to multimedia@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach
the "/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.2/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc

===>>> make failed for multimedia/vlc
===>>> Aborting update
```
Anyone have an idea before I send an email off? Thanks.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 12, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> I like VLC. However, since updating my ports upgrading/reinstalling, it doesn't want to install:
> 
> ```
> checking for AVCODEC... no
> ...


That's a strange error. libavcodec is provided by multimedia/ffmpeg, which is a build dependency for multimedia/vlc, which should pull it in and build it if it is not present, not just report an error and quit. Do you still have /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.2/config.log and does it offer anything more instructive than the errors you posted already?


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 12, 2014)

Except for the "Exit 1" at the end, there are a couple of these:


```
configure:6452: clang-cpp -I/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.2/include -I/usr/local/include/speex conftest.c
configure:6452: $? = 0
configure:6466: clang-cpp -I/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.2/include -I/usr/local/include/speex conftest.c
conftest.c:11:10: fatal error: 'ac_nonexistent.h' file not found
#include <ac_nonexistent.h>
         ^
1 error generated.
configure:6466: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME "vlc"
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "vlc"
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.1.2"
| #define PACKAGE_STRING "vlc 2.1.2"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""
| #define PACKAGE_URL ""
| #define PACKAGE "vlc"
| #define VERSION "2.1.2"
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>
```


----------



## trh411 (Feb 12, 2014)

That does not help me make sense of this. BTW, these are straight from the ./multimedia/vlc/Makefile:

```
BUILD_DEPENDS=  ffmpeg>=2.0:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/ffmpeg
RUN_DEPENDS=    ffmpeg>=2.0:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/ffmpeg
```
Maybe if you try building multimedia/ffmpeg first, by itself, then try multimedia/vlc again?


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 12, 2014)

I had that installed already. I will go ahead and uninstall and reinstall it. Thanks.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 12, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> I had that installed already. I will go ahead and uninstall and reinstall it. Thanks.


If that does not work, I would fire-off an email to the maintainer.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 12, 2014)

multimedia/ffmpeg reinstalled without any issue, but I still get that error. I will send an email; thanks for the help.


----------

